# Any Rom Builds For 4.5.608 Coming Out



## bigby2727 (Sep 16, 2011)

Is there goin to be any roms made on the 4.5.608 update....just asking....


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Theres basically no difference between .606/.607/.608 so theres no need to make rom specifically from it....


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Theres basically no difference between .606/.607/.608 so theres no need to make rom specifically from it....


There is a change log for all of them... .608 lets you encrypt soooo... why u saying that?
Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess the 608 update is mostly for enterprise users who needs exchange and encryption?


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

Because the kernel (the only thing we use for all our roms except apex) didn't change?


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

Kr3n is correct. The parts that are in use by the kernel in the CM7 rom & MIUI Rom stayed the same throughout .606/.607/.608. So loading a ROM over any of the kernels don't need adjustments in order to load. So you don't need a specific ROM for each, they all work no matter which .60X you have loaded on your phone.

As for IF you need .608, that's debatable. My exchange doesn't use security to load, as it's done through a webserver, rather than through a true enterprise server. That's one of the benefits of a small company, and also a downside. The IT department isn't as good as it should be, but it also makes things easier for me to mess around with settings, and optimize for my usage.

BUT, suffice to say, if you use a security encrypted enterprise server, you SHOULD get the same settings on standard GB .608, as you would on CM7 loaded over the.608 kernel.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

garlick said:


> Kr3n is correct. The parts that are in use by the kernel in the CM7 rom & MIUI Rom stayed the same throughout .606/.607/.608. So loading a ROM over any of the kernels don't need adjustments in order to load. So you don't need a specific ROM for each, they all work no matter which .60X you have loaded on your phone.
> 
> As for IF you need .608, that's debatable. My exchange doesn't use security to load, as it's done through a webserver, rather than through a true enterprise server. That's one of the benefits of a small company, and also a downside. The IT department isn't as good as it should be, but it also makes things easier for me to mess around with settings, and optimize for my usage.
> 
> BUT, suffice to say, if you use a security encrypted enterprise server, you SHOULD get the same settings on standard GB .608, as you would on CM7 loaded over the.608 kernel.


Correct. I just loaded apex on 608 and in the install instructions it says flash over 606. Works perfectly fine on 608! The I personally don't need 608 either I just like being up to date!







at least alt lock is working on here!


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

Did you guys use the D3 method of rooting to root .608? I'm still sitting on an old Froyo CM7 and figured I should get off my ass and update my phone, so I just want to know if Pete's one click or the original D3 ADB root method works okay with the latest update.


----------



## bigby2727 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the answers......


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

jt1359 said:


> Did you guys use the D3 method of rooting to root .608? I'm still sitting on an old Froyo CM7 and figured I should get off my ass and update my phone, so I just want to know if Pete's one click or the original D3 ADB root method works okay with the latest update.


Yes it does, they left the exploit open, so it works for .608.


----------



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm on cm7gb over .608 on my d2g and I used petes one click d3 root method. Worked like a charm.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

You can use the D3 1 click with froyo roms as well


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Motorola fixed some radio issues on .608. Signal strenght is much better on .608 using GSM.
Also, you can now set up Hotmail push email using the corporate sync type of account.


----------

